# Personnaliser l'image de démarrage sous snow leopard



## johnathan (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous! Je sais que ça va en intéresser plus d'un sur macgeneration....

Je cherche désespérément à changer l'image de démarrage de mon iMac! AIDEZ MOI SVP!!!
*Attention* je précise que ma question concerne la fenêtre de démarrage, non le fond d'écran. _(Pour modifier mon fond d'écran je suis aller dans: System/Library/CoreServices puis j'ai changer l'image appelé "DefaultDesktop.jpg". Jusque là très facile)._

J'aimerais pouvoir changer ma fenêtre de démarrage mac par une fenêtre personnalisé sous photoshop ou si il existe une application qui gère automatiquement cette manipulation je suis preneur. 

Je sais que c'est possible!!! La preuve :
http://deonmustard.deviantart.com/art/Ribbon-Login-for-Snow-Leopard-146238629
J'ai testé l'application, elle fonctionne et change cette fameuse fenêtre! J'ai essayé de voir le contenu du Pkg pour remplacer les images de ce designer par les miennes mais impossible d'afficher le contenu. Si vous avez aussi des solutions pour ça merci d'avance!


----------



## fistantk (27 Décembre 2009)

Trop bien sa fait classe! Pour moi l'installation s'est faite automatiquement.
Essaie de le mettre dans  /





> heres a zip of the files for snow leopard >> [link]
> 
> loginwindow.bundle goes in /system/library/coreservices/securityagentplugins
> 
> ...



En gros tu copie le fichier à l'endroit où il te l'indique en faisant attention de faire une copy du fichier original


----------



## johnathan (27 Décembre 2009)

Salut Merci pour les astuces pour aller chercher les fichiers que je recherche. Cependant je connaissait déjà les différents moyens d'accédé a ces dossiers. Mon problème étant de *modifier* le *design *de la *fenêtre de démarrage de Mac OS X* le *"loginwindows"* si tu préfère. Le soucis c'est que je me retrouve face à des possibilités très réduites : 

Je peux changer facilement *"applelogo.tif"* ainsi que tous les *fichiers images* de *format "tif"* mais je cherche vraiment à *changer* le *design*[/B] de la *fenêtre de login*. 

J'aimerais avoir un *aspect acier brossé noir* par exemple ou encore une fenêtre *"cube noir"* avec une *légère transparence*. Donner une *effet cube* en *mouvement* au moment du premier clic sur le cube fait apparaitre l'avatar ainsi que les champs nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe! Un effet comme lorsque l'on change d'utilisateur à partir du Finder dans la barre des menus... Enfin qu'il y est un effet sympa à l'ouverture du compte utilisateur Mac OS X. Des années que j'utilise Mac OS X et je n'en peut plus de voir toujours cette même fenêtre au démarrage. Je déprime de ne pas avoir les connaissances requises pour faire plus facilement ces modifications qui apporterait réellement je pense une interface digne d'Apple quoi!

Mais déjà si j'arrive juste à changer l'interface graphique de la fenêtre c'est parfait! Même si il n'est pas possible encore de créer des effets visuels simples pour cette fenêtre tampi je me limiterais juste au graphisme de la fenêtre... Merci à celui qui pourra m'aider, ou me trouver une solution à cette question problématique chez moi... riresss


----------



## ty971 (27 Mars 2010)

j'avoue que ton idée est très intéressante. 
si tu trouve une solution, fais nous en part s'il te plait.


----------

